# Rules of Solubility



## Despotic (Mar 28, 2009)

I ran across this and thought it should be shared.



> O.K., here it comes, deez ah de rules!!
> 
> Rules of Solubility
> 
> ...



Credit goes to Dr. A.K. Williams, Ph.D
*EDIT:* Changed #5 from sulfides to sulphates


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 29, 2009)

That is not correct,



> 5. Sulfides of all metals except for Barium, Calcium, Magnesium, Sodium, Potassium, and Ammonia are water-soluble.



Iron sulphide is the same as pyrite and the last time I checked it did not dissolve in water, neither did my samples of chalcopyrite, arsenopyrite, galena, molybdite.... and so on.

I have a hard time to think that some one that is Dr and Ph.D making such a mistake so maybe there was a transcription error on the way. Maybe it is sulphates the list talks about.


----------



## Despotic (Mar 29, 2009)

I tried to e-mail the Dr. to clear this matter but the e-mail addy I have for him would not go through. I have no inorganic chemistry background except for the little I learned in high school so I have no ground to change the mistake if indeed it is. 

I consider Lou's remarks as the holy grail of inorganic chemistry so I guess we will wait on him to correct this matter.
here is the link to the "Rules of Solubility"
http://tinyurl.com/c4qkck


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 29, 2009)

A.K. Williams has been gone now for some time.
Randy


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 29, 2009)

g_axelsson said:


> That is not correct,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Note that his comments were for "ates", not "ides". 

Harold


----------



## Despotic (Mar 29, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> Note that his comments were for "ates", not "ides".


yes, after a study of wiki, it does seem the good doctor has made a mistake.

To me some of the "ates" and "ides" descriptions might as well be in Chinese so I'm diffident in this matter. I'll wait for a definite, "the doctor's statement is wrong," answer.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 30, 2009)

Despotic said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Note that his comments were for "ates", not "ides".
> ...



One example I might cite is iron. Ferrous sulfide (pyrite) isn't soluble in water, yet ferrous sulfate is (copperas, a reagent that can be used to precipitate gold).

Just trying to point out that g_axelsson's statement was flawed. 

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 30, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> One example I might cite is iron. Ferrous sulfide (pyrite) isn't soluble in water, yet ferrous sulfate is (copperas, a reagent that can be used to precipitate gold).
> 
> Just trying to point out that g_axelsson's statement was flawed.
> Harold



And I thought that was exactly what I wrote. Pyrite isn't soluble in water and that the original list maybe listed sulphates, not sulphides.
Did you read the quote and thought that I wrote it? That was the part from the original list that I objected against.

If point 5 on the list was about sulphates it would make sense, barium sulphate is the mineral baryte, non soluble, calcium sulphate is anhydrite, non soluble, and so on.

Sorry if I'm not clear enough, English isn't my first language.


----------



## Despotic (Mar 30, 2009)

g_axelsson said:


> Sorry if I'm not clear enough, English isn't my first language.


I believe both you and Harold have been very clear on this.
#5 has been changed to read:
5. Sulphates of all metals except for Barium, Calcium, Magnesium, Sodium, Potassium, and Ammonia are water-soluble. 

Is this statement correct?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2009)

not correct


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 31, 2009)

g_axelsson said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > One example I might cite is iron. Ferrous sulfide (pyrite) isn't soluble in water, yet ferrous sulfate is (copperas, a reagent that can be used to precipitate gold).
> ...



You're doing fine with your English, _axelsson. I failed to notice the one word in line 5 (which has now been changed to sulfate), and I agree with you-----in that instance he did mention sulfides, and he was wrong about that. Sorry!  

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 31, 2009)

No problem Harold. 

I admit when I am wrong, which have been proved several times already on this board.  But as long as I feel that I'm right I stand my ground until proven wrong.

I always enjoy your writings and respect your experience, to see that even you can make a mistake sometime is only making you human, even if it just was a reading error.

May your beakers be full of gold!



Göran


----------

